# اقامة دورات تعلم استخدام اجهزة الليزر لازالة الشعر والتنحيف وكل استخدامات هذه الاجهزه



## الرمال (24 أغسطس 2011)

شركة الرمال لبيع اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل واجهزة الليزر فرنسا
موقع متخصص ببيع المنتجات الفاخرة والنادرة من مستحضرات التجميل والكريمات واجهزة الليزر​منتجات شركة الرمال​​اجهزة ليزر منزليه تعمل بنفس تقنية اجهزة الصالونات مزوده بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه - وهي من مناشئ اوربيه وامريكيه- ومكفوله لمدة سنه من تاريخ الشراء​
------------
جهاز كريستال المنزلي لتقشير الوجه بواسطة الاملاح الخاصه وهي تعمل على ازالة الرؤس السوداء وازالة القشره الميته في الوجه والجسم
------------
اجهزة تاتو مؤقت مع الوان التاتو صناعه المانيه- ويمكنك عمل التاتو في البيت لسهولة استخدامها - وتوجد الوان تجلس شهرين او الوان تجلس اسبوعين مع مثبت الوان
------------
ابر تبييض سويسريه من المواد الطبيعيه وليس لها اي ضرر يذكر.ومصرح بها من قبل وزارة الصحه في الاتحاد الاوربي
------------
حبوب تبييض المانيه لتبييض الجسم خلال شهرين فقط
------------
كريمات تبييض الجسم وازالة السواد تحت العين وشد الجلد
------------
كيراتين بلو اوت برازيلي.وجميع انواع الكيراتين
ميك اب من ماركات عالميه واصليه السائل والبودره
------------
اجهزة ليزر للتنحيف المنزلي, وهي تعمل على حرق وتذويب الدهون تحت الجلد بكل سهوله ومن خلال 6 جلسات مركزه على المناطق التي تودين ازالتها
------------
ابر بوتكيس ,اصليه ومن شركة- اليركان- البريطانيه
------------
ابر تكبير الشفايف, اصليه من شركة -اليركان- البريطانيه
------------
ابر تكبير المؤخره, اصليه من شركة -كيو مايد -السويديه
------------
اجهزة تكبير الثدي وشده ,صناعه المانيه
------------
اعشاب طبيه وعلاجات مختلفه اوربيه مضمونه وغذاء الملكه الاصلي
------------
وكريمات لعلاج البواسير من دون اجراء عمليه
------------
حبوب تنحيف المانيه وفرنسيه فعاله
------------
مشط الليزر , لانبات الشعر وتقوية بويصلات الشعر صناعه امريكيه
-----------------------------
تجهيز لمشاغل ومراكز التجميل باحدث اجهزة الليزر لازالة الشعر والتنحيف
واجهزة مساج متطوره -مقاعد حلاقه,مرايا,مغاسل شعر,ديكورات مشاغل فرنسيه
------------
احجار بركانيه للمساج وهي حديثه في العالم العربي
-----------
تجهيز العيادات الطبيه والمختبريه باحدث الاجهزه الاوربيه الاصليه والمكفوله
-----------
تجهيز المستشفيات وعيادات التجميل كافه بكافة المستلزمات الطبيه
---------------------------
اقامة دورات تعلم استخدام اجهزة الليزر لازالة الشعر والتنحيف وكل استخدامات هذه الاجهزه
وعلى يد خبراء من فرنسا والسويد وللمزيد من المعلومات تفضلو بزيارة موقعنا
-------------------------------------------​
فروعنا في اكثر من بلد عربي واوربي​​​​​​​​​​
والتوصيل لجميع دول العالم بكل سهوله وبدون تعقيدات وكذالك التوصيل للبيت​​​​​
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​​​​​
مقر شركة الرمال فرنسا​0033661087632​ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​​​​​
هاتف مقرنا في العراق​​​​​
009647504545582​ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​​​​​
للمزيد من المنتجات والاتصال باقرب وكيل يرجى زيارة موقعنا​​​​​
اضغط لدخول الموقع​​​​ 
 
*www.alrmal.net*


----------



## الرمال (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: اقامة دورات تعلم استخدام اجهزة الليزر لازالة الشعر والتنحيف وكل استخدامات هذه الا*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------

